# Bit sale at Rockler..............



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Hickory Woodworking HSS bits are on sale @ $1.99 each at Rockler.
I stocked up on straight cuts, and rabbits.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

You are better off buying the on sale PC carbide bits for $4.99. They will last much longer.


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Yeah I just found that out LOL !
Are the PC bits still on sale ?


----------

